# Izzo Alex mk2 Steam - video, opinions?



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone

i seem to be getting a bit of a pulsing effect from my steam wand on my Alex mk2 (HX model).

Any ideas?

The fill level probe is pushed as far down as it can go, but I don't know if it is the original one or not for this model. I wondered if the tank level might be a bit too high possibly still??

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check steam arm tip and thoroughly clean it


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

The arm and tip are both new (a week old). It's a rocket no burn arm (with the inner tube removed) and an expobar single hole tip.

I presume what my video shows isn't normal?!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Perhaps a citric acid descale would do the trick.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Will, are you running the Izzo from mains water now? Just noticed the brew gauge isn't at zero in your video which it should be when the pump isn't running (not making a coffee). If you are running plumbed in, have you tried the steam with the machine fed by the tank as would be interesting to know if it makes a difference. Can't think of any reason for it to pulse like that but wouldn't think it will affect the steaming process.

Regards

Richard


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all of the machines that I have run plumbed in, when not in use the gauge will show a couple of lbs bar pressure, but that should not affect the steam. No idea I am afraid on the steam, other than to say retro fit the old one and see if it happens with that as a reference point


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like spits of water in with the steam, possibly water level too high or bubbling too vigorously.

When cold, slacken the nut and remove the fill level probe, check for scale on the probe and measure its length compared with the depth of the boiler.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone - yes it is now plumbed in and it occurs on both plumbed and tank operation.

However, I have lowered the boiler pressure a bit (so about 1.15 bar now) and it does it far less. I have also moved to using the 4 hole steam tip which seems to help also


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

itguy said:


> Hi everyone - yes it is now plumbed in and it occurs on both plumbed and tank operation.
> 
> However, I have lowered the boiler pressure a bit (so about 1.15 bar now) and it does it far less. I have also moved to using the 4 hole steam tip which seems to help also


1.15 bar is too low for the Izzo Alex.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Is it? It seems to be brewing good coffee? What would you recommend then?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

itguy said:


> Is it? It seems to be brewing good coffee? What would you recommend then?


I recommend the value in the user guide.


----------

